# Delta horn is not working!



## jd56 (Feb 21, 2013)

So I finally removed the Delta horn from my 55'. 3 or 5 star (I still dont know..Its a frankenbike afterall.
Anyway here is what the assy looks like.
I am guessing  checking continuity at the switch will tell me if the button is bad. I assume the assy has no need for a ground wire as it should be ground through the bike chassis. 
I just don't know what or how to check the dang thing. Being a tanklight guy you'd think I would know how to work on these.
Id hate to have to find a replacement.

Suggestions?














Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 21, 2013)

Get yourself a auto test lite.Test from the bat.lead going to the buttom.If it lites the tester then check the lead going out to the bulb if it dont lite you have a bad buttom,If it lites you have a bad horn. Befor you try this make sure all contact points are clean.


----------



## abe lugo (Feb 21, 2013)

*first check to see if there is power going*

First if the batteries get warm there is grounding issue. Then check to see if there is power going to the horn wire, then check the button, then clean the wire coming out of the horn, If you get any movement from the horn, use the back of a screwdriver and tap the horn going around the whole edge. See if any of that works, The smaller delta horns are easier to revive than those large ones.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 21, 2013)

front and rear contacts need to be real shiney-clean. if no honk or buzz, or click, losen locked set screw and slowly turn in either direction untill you do, then relock screw. Losen adj. screw as last resort tho-


----------



## jd56 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks. Ill keep you posted.
The problem with cleaning the contacts is getting in there without damaging them....but I'll give it a whirl.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

